# Ma chi è?



## Tebina (27 Gennaio 2013)

nel pomeriggio sono andata all' ikea.




di nascosto da Mattia. O meglio. Ho lanciato un generico _Esco con Paola.

_

Non ha realizzato subito cosa ho detto, ma in effetti colpa mia. Il suo unico neurone stava guardando la partita.
Nel tardo pomeriggio ricevo da lui questo messaggio.
Ciao seppia, sto arrivando a casa.



Non ho risposto e ho continuato a sbavare dietro le orchidee con la mia amichetta.

Arrivo a casa e.
Apre la porta con aria truce. Io entro svolazzante, gli do un bacio chanellante con flapflap e passo oltre cinguettando felice -Oh! Sei già casa!-
-Dov'eri?- chiede annusando l'ara.
-ti ho detto che uscivo con Paola.-
-E dove siete andate?-



-Tebe, dove siete andate?-



-All Ikea.-
Silenzio.
-Come mai ti sei truccata gli occhi di blu e sono cineseggianti?-
-Avevo voglia di cambiare. Sempre nero panda. Non ti piace?- super flapflap



Morale.
Era talmente nervoso e in gelosite che...



Mi è zompato addosso.
e ha pure detto che la guest un pò anni 80 gli attizza l'ormone.
:scared:

che così pelosetta lo fa sentire porco inside.
Non vuole il bosco incolto ma...






Non ce la posso fare con la guest anni 80.
no.
Tutto. Ma. Questo. No.









Non è che anche a Man per caso...





paura


----------



## Tebina (27 Gennaio 2013)

sto facendo troppo casino con gli sfondi.
:unhappy:


----------



## Cattivik (28 Gennaio 2013)

Tebina;bt7254 ha detto:
			
		

> sto facendo troppo casino con gli sfondi.
> :unhappy:


Non sapevo che alla guest postessi cambiare gli sfondi...

Cattivik


----------



## babsi (28 Gennaio 2013)

se alla fine je dai....l'importante è il risultato, no? :carneval:


----------



## Disaule (28 Gennaio 2013)

Il pelo ha sempre un suo fascino bestiale

e non stenterei a credere che anche man sia old style...


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (28 Gennaio 2013)

Io non ho e non voglio peli sulla lingua.
L'appoggio a Tebina, anche se di sicuro si scosta......


----------

